# Zockt einer Need for Speed World?



## onlygaming (20. März 2014)

Ja die Frage Zockt jemand NFS World?


----------



## drstoecker (20. März 2014)

Hatte das mal vor einiger Zeit angezockt fand es aber sehr schlecht.


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte das mal vor einiger Zeit angezockt fand es aber sehr schlecht.



Ebenso
Mag sich jetzt vielleicht geändert haben, aber wo ich es angespielt habe war es schrecklich.


----------

